# ein kleines Billiard Spiel und die bewegungen der Kugeln



## DEvent (26. Apr 2004)

Hi.
ich muss ein Billard spiel programmieren und ich habe probleme mit den reflexionen der kugeln an den tischbegrenzungen.

also sowas:






kann die irgendwie ausrechnen ? steht irgendwo im inet sowas ?

wär sehr dankbar für jede hilfe


----------



## bummerland (26. Apr 2004)

was ist denn gegeben? evtl. könnte man die winkel über sin/cos/tan ausrechnen.


----------



## Kerberus (8. Mai 2004)

Du musst den Winkel gar nicht ausrechnen. Wenn der Ball auf die Bande prallte multiplizierst du die Geschwindigkeit mit -1. Dann sollten der Einfalls und der Ausfallswinkel gleich sein. Natürlich musst du irgendwie feststellen welche Geschwindigkeit du mit -1 multiplizieren musst. (Geschwindigkeit in X Richtung o. Geschwindigkeit in Y Richtung)


----------



## Guest (25. Mai 2004)

Meine Idee dazu ist, 

du speicherst immer den Winkel zu X Geraden.
Die nächste Position kannst du dann dann wie oben schon gesagt über sinus und kosinus errechnen.
Du nimmst einfach eine Schrittweite und errechnest die Positionen dann einfach so:


```
//rechtwinkliges Dreieck, wobei Hypothenus immer = Schrittweite, xneu und yneu werden errechnet
  xneu =  (x + dSchrittweite * (Math.cos(Math.toRadians(bBall.alpha))));
  yneu =  (y + dSchrittweite * (Math.sin(Math.toRadians(bBall.alpha))));
```

Wenn du mehr infos brauchst mele dich bei mir ich beschäftige mich gerade mit einem Tishfussball.


----------

